# C. humeralis adult female death



## padkison (Feb 7, 2007)

Actually, she was just sick and assumed on her way to death. I looked at her this AM and noticed the last 2 segments on her abdomen were darkened and she had diareah. She was also lethargic. I figured she had an infection and was a goner so she went into the freezer.

Perhaps she got an STD from the male :?

Still got one and have one ooth to date.


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2007)

Mine got bad as well and I put her down. I got one good mating and I have three ooths. Still waiting on the first one to hatch.


----------

